# John Deere 4044R



## burnedagain (Dec 27, 2020)

I am looking at buying a new John Deere 4044R tractor, and there are several reviews on the JD website. Some of these complain that the tractor (43 hp) is under-powered. Has anyone had similar experience with this tractor, or with the 4044? If so, how was it being used? JD customer support would not comment on these complaints. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello burnedagain, welcome to the forum.

It depends on what you want to do with the tractor, and how fast you want to do it. Lifting big bales is no problem for 43 HP, but bush hogging heavy growth represents quite a load to your tractor. HP is always a concern. I would go for a 50 HP tractor.


----------

